# Long Gone Martin D28



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

In 1978 I put my 1975 Martin D 28 up for sale on consignment at the long defunct Montreal Folklore Centre.

The s/n was 376707

Strange that I still remember that number after 38 years, however it was my first Martin.

I would like to get it back if anyone you know owns it.


----------



## KeyserSoze (Jan 8, 2015)

Have you posted this on UMGF? It's a long shot but there's a wealth of experience and knowledge there ... along with a pretty tight knit Martin-geek community that loves challenges like this.
It's worth a try, and whatever comes of this you should update the thread accordingly!

Good Luck!


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Thanks-but they banned me over a year ago because I did not wait 7 days after deleting and reposting an ad.

They are a tough bunch-they even had a dispute with the founder of the site-Steve Stallings who is no longer active there.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

vintage guitar mag is cheap to subscribe to, cool articles and free want ad posting, Ive seen a lot of lost and looking ads there , good luck with your search J


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Good luck with your hunt. I am also hoping to be reunited with a guitar (Haida Gwaii MJ Acoustic) I sold at a time of weakness/need. I feel ya.

ISO: Haida Gwaii Acoustic - The Acoustic Guitar Forum


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Hey anything is possible. I found my old Vantage that I purchased new in 1984, sold in '86, never gave a whole lot of thought about it until I got back into playing a couple of years ago.
I had kept the serial no which enabled me to reconnect by complete fluke.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

rollingdam said:


> Thanks-but they banned me over a year ago because I did not wait 7 days after deleting and reposting an ad.
> 
> They are a tough bunch-they even had a dispute with the founder of the site-Steve Stallings who is no longer active there.


Register again under a different name and different computer. I usually would not suggest this but that was a stupid reason to ban you forever IMO.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I tried a different user name just to contact the moderators and they never answer.


----------

